# Fertige Hope Hoops Laufradsätze - Erfahrungen?



## RMB-Rider (15. Juni 2011)

Fährt hier jemand einen Hope Pro 2 Evo - Laufradsatz in der Factory Version (Hoops) und kann was zur Qualität der Laufradherstellung  sagen?


----------



## Bogie (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen zugelegt und fahre ihn in meinem Endurobike.
Ich bin bisher von der Qualität des Aufbaus sehr positiv überrascht. Am Anfang gab es etwas Knackgeräusche von den Speichen, da befürchtete ich schon das Schlimmste. Das hat sich aber nicht bestätigt, sondern das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Bisher stehen die Laufräder wie eine 1. Wirkliche Langzeiterfahrung habe ich natürlich keine, aber da kamen jetzt schon einige tausend Höhen-/Tiefenmeter zusammen. 
Preis-/Leistung aus meiner Sicht also 1a.
Klare Empfehlung und .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (2. Juli 2011)

Das war bei meinem LRS das selbe!
Darum auch meine Frage.
Bei der ersten Tour recht heftige Knackgeräusche (nicht die vom Freilauf! ), die jetzt aber weg sind.
Ansonsten alles einwandfrei und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen!


----------



## Deleted 186101 (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Das knacken wird wohl vom setzen der Systems kommen. Ich war von meinem LR von Hope Hoops auch sehr positiv überrascht. Sehr gut zentriert und sauber aufgebaut. An den Nippeln war sogar Schraubensicherung oben drauf.
Das einzige ist, dass die Speichenspannung bei meinem LR deutlich zu hoch war für die Felge.
Grüße
crego


----------



## make65 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr seit fast 2 Jahren einen LRS XC SP6 mit Notubes 355-Felgen und der steht immer noch wie ne eins.


----------



## eddy 1 (10. Juli 2011)

bei mir der pro3 Xc3 mit Notubes 355 ohne probleme

(und das bei ca 80kg)

sehr guter rundlauf und gleichmäßige spannung


----------



## Jones2606 (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Hope Laufrad (hinten) war nicht mittig, mußte ich nochmal zentrieren.


----------



## giles (28. Juli 2011)

Hope Pro Evo mit ZTR Flow => 

bin eher von den Larsen TT enttäuscht.


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Juli 2011)

Den TT empfand ich auch als sehr rutschigen Reifen,dagegen ist ein Xc dry ein Grippmonster


----------



## giles (28. Juli 2011)

Nächster Satz wird wohl doch wieder Conti.


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Juli 2011)

Bei Conti gibt's ein paar gute,Micheln und Wtb wird hier unterschätzt und sind deshalb oft sehr günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (28. Juli 2011)

Hatte mich vom Maxxisthread beeinflussen lassen. 

Ist zum Glück "nur" der Tourensatz.


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Juli 2011)

ja da ist das ja ein perfekter allrounder bis hin zum freeride einsatz


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte bei meinem Hope Hoops ZTR Flow mit HopeProEvo auch anfangs Knackgeräusche und fahr ihn nun seit einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme XC und auch mal Gröberes. Bin nachwievor begeistert.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. Juli 2011)

Moin,

Ich fahr die Hope Pro 3 AM mit DT 5.1 Felge in meinem Mojo und kann nichts negatives berichten. Sind coole Laufräder.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## giles (28. Juli 2011)

Du fährst ohne Decken?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Juli 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Du fährst ohne Decken?



Warum machst Du nicht einen Reifenthread auf, wenn Dir danach ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezifahrer (29. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich bin nach langer Suche auch bei Hope pro / ZTR Flow LRS gelandet, wo habt Ihr Eure LRS gekauft ? 

Gruß


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich hab sie beim user "Runterfahrer" hier aus dem Forum gekauft. 
Gruß


----------



## giles (30. Juli 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Warum machst Du nicht einen Reifenthread auf, wenn Dir danach ist?



Warum sollte ich. Aus meiner Sicht ist die beste Naben/Speichen/Felgenkombination sinnlos, wenn die Bereifung nicht passt.

Daher halte ich die Angabe der Bereifung schon für sinnvoll.

@spezifahrer

BMO


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Juli 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich. Aus meiner Sicht ist die beste Naben/Speichen/Felgenkombination sinnlos, wenn die Bereifung nicht passt.
> 
> Daher halte ich die Angabe der Bereifung schon für sinnvoll.
> 
> ...



Versteh ich nicht. Was sollte da wann nicht passen? 

Die Bereifung ist doch bei der Flow kein "Problem", zumal sie meiner Erfahrung nach eine Sorglosfelge ist bis 2,4 und für XC bis Freeride taugt bei 22,6mm Felgeninnenbreite und einem flachen Felgenhorn.

Was tubeless angeht, funzen ein paar Reifenmarken nicht, weil sie schlecht verarbeitet sind oder zu flexibel sind am "Reifenrand". Hab da meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem IRC Trailbear gemacht. Mit Schlauch aber auch hier kein Problem. Auch die Montage aller Reifen war i.Ü. nie schwieriger als bei einer "normalen" Felge. Von der Felge ist mir auch noch kein Reifen auf Tour gesprungen.

By the way...den Fat Albert 2,4 Evo Snakeskin in der Trailstar-Variante bekam ich sogar mit Standpumpe gestern sofort (tubeless) dicht. Den Michelin Wildgripr auch sofort auf Anhieb mit Kompressor. Den kann ich auch wärmstens als Hi.Rfn. empfehlen.

Mehr zu Reifenfreigabe:
http://www.notubes.com/RecommendedTires.aspx


----------



## giles (1. August 2011)

Es geht doch nicht um welcher Reifen passt auf die Flow.

Mehr ging es mir um die Kombination Nabe(hier obsolet, da immer Hope Pro/Pro2/Pro2Evo/Pro3), Speichen, Felge und Decke(UST/mit Schlauch usf). 

Daher habe ich deinen Hinweis auf den Reifenthread relativiert. Sicher hast du Recht, das eine Reifendiskussion hier minimiert geführt werden sollte.


----------



## da_killerk (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

habe einen Pro3 Notubes Flow LRS im Einsatz. Bisher keine Probleme und die Naben machen viel her. Leider sind die integrierten Bremsscheiben nicht so stark wie die Floating Scheiben.



Gruß da_killerk


----------



## Floh (26. August 2011)

Ich habe einen Hope Pro2 Evo SP LRS mit Notubes Flow und bin auch sehr zufrieden.
Die Felgen haben einen Alpencross mitgemacht ohne Probleme und laufen einfach. Die gerade eingehängten Speichen finde ich toll, ich erwarte weniger Probleme mit Speichenabriss weil der Kraftfluss besser ist. Mag aber auch sein daß das keinen wesentlichen Einfluss hat.
Als ich jetzt auf Notubes umgerüstet habe (Schlauchlos-System, nicht die Felge ) musste ich echt fummeln um das selbstklebende Felgenband runterzukriegen. Am Ende hab ich Aceton genommen. Das Textilband löst sich besser vom Kleber als der Kleber von der Felge, um es mal grafisch zu schildern.

Ich habe meine bei Bike-Box gekauft und 385 Euro bezahlt. http://www.bike-box.de/de/dept_282.html

@jones2606: Wie merke ich daß das Hinterrad nicht mittig zentiert ist? Ohne Reifen im hinterbau links und rechts messen?
Ich habe nämlich das Problem daß mein Mountain King II in 2,4 rechts schleift und links nicht. Habe gedacht das liegt am asymmetrischen Aufbau des Hinterbaus, aber jetzt grübel ich ob vielleicht das Hinterrad schuld ist.

Noch was: Meine Hinterradnabe hat neulich bei langsamer Fahrt so ganz unterschwellige Quietschgeräusche gemacht. Ich habe dann die Dichtung an der Bremsenseite mit etwas Fett versehen, seitdem ist Ruhe. Wie werden die Naben gewartet und gibt´s dazu eine Anleitung?

EDIT: Dank SuFu die Wartungsanleitung gefunden.


----------



## sluette (5. Oktober 2011)

ich habe nun auch seit ca. 14 tagen Hoops AM4 wheels mit dt ex500 felgen im einsatz. die verarbeitung ist wie gewohnt tiptop und der rundlauf sowie die speichenspannung auf sehr gutem niveau. die räder wirken steifer also meine alten pro2 / notubes flow. bin selbst gespannt wie sie sich auf dauer verhalten, habe da aber ein gutes gefühl. unterschied zwischen floating und den 4 loch scheiben kann ich nicht testen da ich gleichen zuge auch die bremse gewechselt habe.


----------



## Runterfahrer (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Knacken der Laufräder nach dem Einbau kommt daher dass die Sätze maschinell zentriert werden und danach sofort in den Karton kommen. Die Speichen sind tordiert und springen bei Entlastung zurück. Dabei kann es passieren dass die Felgen danach leichte Seiten- und/oder Höhenschläge aufweisen.
Pro Woche laufen bei mir etwa 10 bis 15 Sätze durch. In letzter Zeit ist die Spannung etwas zu hoch. Vor Auslieferung korrigiere ich selbige. Dabei drücke ich Laufräder ab und zentiere nach. Anschließend werden die Nippel gegen verdrehen gesichert. Diese Vorgehensweise ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen günstigen, maschinell gefertigen Laufrädern und solchen die komplett per Hand gebaut werden.
Nicht jeder hat die Mittel sich einen custom made Satz zu leisten. Die Qualität ist da trotzdem noch einen Ticken besser.


----------



## StillPad (8. Oktober 2011)

Also der Hope Satz von dir hat bisher noch nicht einmal geknackt 

Ansonsten kenne ich das von anderen Sätzen wo sich die Speichen erstmal setzen und man nach den ersten paar Kilometer nach zentrieren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezifahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich der Aussage von User StillPad nur anschliessen. 
Mein LRS von Runterfahrer läuft top


----------



## donadi (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

der Thread ist ja jetzt schon etwas Älter. Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem LRS und bin über die Hope 2 EVO / Flow EX Kombi gestolpert. Macht einen guten Eindruck und Preis scheint Fair zu sein. Felge ist auch relativ Breit.
Wir sieht es mit den Tubeless Eigenschaften aus? Ich bin bisher immer "echte" Tubeless Systeme gefahren und musste nie mit irgendwelchen yellow Tapes oder so hantieren. Ist das problematisch bei der Flow Ex?
Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität des LRS aus? Der LRS soll in einem Liteville 601 artgerecht bewegt werden, allerdings kein harter DH Einsatz, eher Einsätze in Richtung Gardasee Sentiero 601 oder Finale Ligure. Mein Gewicht Fahrwertig ist ca. 80kg


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. Januar 2014)

Die Flow EX ist relativ einfach auf tubeless umzubauen. Viele meiner Kunden packen das Aufpumpen sogar locker mit einer guten Standluftpumpe. Auf YouTube gibt es einige Videos zur bildlichen Anleitung.
Ich und viele andere fahren die Flow EX im DH. Soweit problemlos. Natürlich sind alle Felgen einem Verschleiß unterlegen.
Ich bin in Finale auch schon Enduro mit einer Arch EX gefahren.  Was ich aber nicht zur Nachahmung empfehle. Daher sehe ich die Flow EX für völlig ausreichend für den von dir genannten Einsatzbereich.


----------



## donadi (13. Januar 2014)

Klingt ja schon mal gut - ich bin bisher gut mit meinen Mavic Crossmax SX klar gekommen, ich denke dann die Flow EX werden mich nicht enttäuschen. 
Gibt es Besonderheiten die man bei den Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben beachten muss? Häufige Wartung oder gar so ein Quatsch wie die einstellbaren Lager bei Mavic?


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. Januar 2014)

Eigendlich nix. Ab und an mal Freilaufservice. Dass man sein Bike nicht mit einem Hochdruckreiniger sauber macht sollte klar sein. Auch eine scharfer Strahl vom Gartenschlauch ist nicht optimal.
Ein bischen Werbung in eigener Sache, wenn du Interesse an einem LRS hast, kannst du dich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## donadi (14. Januar 2014)

Danke für das Angebot - aber die Komplettsätze kosten so viel wie die Einzelpreise der Nabe + Felge. Da ist der Rest und die Arbeit noch gar nicht drin. Ich hätte ein Schlechtes Gewissen da jemanden Einspeichen zu lassen und dann mit den Preisen von Maschineneingespeichten Laufrädern zu konfrontieren.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Januar 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot - aber die Komplettsätze kosten so viel wie die Einzelpreise der Nabe + Felge. Da ist der Rest und die Arbeit noch gar nicht drin. Ich hätte ein Schlechtes Gewissen da jemanden Einspeichen zu lassen und dann mit den Preisen von Maschineneingespeichten Laufrädern zu konfrontieren.



Dann beziehe doch deinen Komplettsätze bei Runterfahrer. Da ist dann sogar noch das Nachbehandeln drin und kostet auch nicht mehr als woanders! Ich jedenfalls finde seinen Service toll. Er besorgt sogar 29ziger LRS mit Campa-Aufnahme


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Januar 2014)

...und wenn man mal nach ca. 2 Jahren eine Wartung/Service braucht, geht das auch sehr unkompliziert und zu fairen Preisen....sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Floh (17. Januar 2014)

Habe einen Hope Hoops Laufradsatz mit den Straight-Pull Naben, noch mit der alten Flow. Tubeless habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt, das Notubes-System ist wirklich ziemlich narrensicher. Alles schön sauber gemacht, Band sauber aufgelegt, mit Standpumpe aufgepumpt, paar mal geschwenkt, fertig. Das hat nichts mit Hope zu tun, aber Notubes ist echt eine schöne Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2014)

Hat noch einer hier Probleme mit den Sperrklinken der pro 2 HR Nabe? Beim mir sind die Sperrklinken an den reibenden Aussenflächen trotz guter Plege und Schmierung stark abggeschliffen. Passiert das bei Euch auch? Steht da hier irgendwo.
Gruß jo


----------



## Runterfahrer (30. Januar 2014)

Was heißt stark abgeschliffen?
Funktioniert der Freilauf?


----------



## crossboss (30. Januar 2014)

Ja momentan noch ganz gut aber vermutlich nicht mehr sehr lange. Paar Zehntel sind inzischen runter von der Oberfläche die an der Verzahnung schleift. Keinen Hochdruckreiniger verwendet und kein dDeck drin nur dünnes Fett. Merkwürdigerweise etwas schief verkantet abgeschliffen ,an allen 4 Sperrklinken. Ich mach dann mal ein Pic davon wenn ich Zeit finde.


----------



## soma (1. April 2014)

Hi, hast du inzwischen ein wenig Zeit gefunden? Würde mich auch interessieren, was genau du meinst. Fahre seit vier Jahren Hope-Naben und hatte nur ein einziges Mal ein Problem mit einer gebrochenen Feder. Aber abgeschliffen war im Inneren bei mir noch nichts.

Interessanterweise hört sich die normale Hope Pro 2 lauter an, als die Pro 2 Trials. Bei beiden habe ich Bike Grease von Motorex und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt beim Umstieg von Pro2 auf Pro2 Evo?


----------



## RedSKull (21. April 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ja momentan noch ganz gut aber vermutlich nicht mehr sehr lange. Paar Zehntel sind inzischen runter von der Oberfläche die an der Verzahnung schleift. Keinen Hochdruckreiniger verwendet und kein dDeck drin nur dünnes Fett. Merkwürdigerweise etwas schief verkantet abgeschliffen ,an allen 4 Sperrklinken. Ich mach dann mal ein Pic davon wenn ich Zeit finde.



Also bei meiner ältesten Hope Pro 2 sind die Sperrklinken auch etwas angeschliffen und die Federn auch schon etwas kürzer, hält trotzdem noch.
Aber leiser ist sie dadurch geworden.

P.S. Die Nabe wurde damals, kurz nach Erscheinen der Pro 2 gekauft (2006), ist inzwischen die vierte Felge drauf, aber noch die ersten Sperrklinken drin.


----------



## crossboss (29. April 2014)

zur Not hätte ich Garantie oder kaufe die für 11 € neu aber es funktioniert ja trotzdem super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (16. Juni 2014)

Welche Gewichte haben die 26er Laufradsätze mit Crest oder Arch EX Felge.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Juni 2014)

http://www.hopetech.com/products/wheels/


----------



## Mephisto_ (17. Juni 2014)

Hat schon jemand die Hope Felgen ausprobiert? Werden die selber gefertigt oder zugeliefert?


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2014)

Mephisto_ schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Hope Felgen ausprobiert? Werden die selber gefertigt oder zugeliefert?



Welche Hope Felgen? Es werden alle zugeliefert. Der Typ steht ja auch jeweils dran, Mavic oder ZTR. Ausnahme sind die Carbonfelgen, aber die werden wohl in China zugekauft.


----------



## Mephisto_ (17. Juni 2014)

http://www.hopetech.com/product/hope-tech-enduro/

Das ist wohl keine ZTR.


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Juni 2014)

Die neuen Felgen sind eigene Entwicklungen. Werden aber wie No Tubes und fast alle anderen Felgen in Fernost gefertigt.
Sind soweit i.O. und unauffällig. Eine Alternative wenn man keine No Tubes haben möchte.


----------



## Affekopp (22. Juni 2014)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die neuen Felgen sind eigene Entwicklungen. Werden aber wie No Tubes und fast alle anderen Felgen *in Fernost gefertigt*. (...)



Zitat Bike: "_Hope Tech XC heißt der neue Laufradsatz von Hope, bei dem neben Naben auch die Felgen von der Insel kommen. (...)_"

... so steht es geschrieben!

Ob es stimmt bzw. die Bike richtig recherchiert hat weiß nur der Kuckuck ;-)


----------



## Runterfahrer (25. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir mal einen Hoops Satz zum ankucken mit den Hope Felgen bestellt.
Die Verarbeitung der Felge ist gut. Der Stoß ist geschweißt. Das Felgenhorn fällt recht dick aus und sollte gut halten. Laufradgröße ist 650b, Innenweite 23mm, tubeless geeignet. Die Oberfläche ist gebürstet, Decals sind Wassertransfer und nicht so ohne weiteres ablösbar.
Gewicht VR 930 Gramm, HR 1055 Gramm, zusammen also 1985 Gramm. Soweit für einen Enduro Satz in dieser Preisklasse i.O.


----------



## Runterfahrer (25. Juni 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Zitat Bike: "_Hope Tech XC heißt der neue Laufradsatz von Hope, bei dem neben Naben auch die Felgen von der Insel kommen. (...)_"
> 
> ... so steht es geschrieben!
> 
> Ob es stimmt bzw. die Bike richtig recherchiert hat weiß nur der Kuckuck ;-)



Nicht der Kuckuck, sondern Hope.
Aktuell werden die Felgen noch in Asien produziert.


----------



## Schrommski (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir gerade eben eine Satz Hop Hoops Mono RS mit Mavic Open Pro für mein Crosser-Aufbau gekauft.

Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Gefahren bin ich sie aber noch nicht.
Am Hardtail hab ich auch Hope-Naben mit DT-Speichen und -Felgen. Tun ihren Dienst unauffällig. Obwohl eigentlich nicht (Lautstärke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (12. Juli 2014)

Die Felgen kommen von GLM (Giant Light Metal) in China. Die können das schon richtig gut. Die H+Son kommen auch von denen. Die Archtype ist ja für ihre nahezu perfekte Verarbeitung bekannt. WTB und lässt auch dort fertigen. Dem Aufkleber zu urteilen kommt die AM Ride auch von diesem Hersteller.


----------



## frfreshman (20. Juli 2014)

Gibt es mittlerweile Fahrerfahrungen mit dem LRS / den Felgen ?



Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal einen Hoops Satz zum ankucken mit den Hope Felgen bestellt.
> Die Verarbeitung der Felge ist gut. Der Stoß ist geschweißt. Das Felgenhorn fällt recht dick aus und sollte gut halten. Laufradgröße ist 650b, Innenweite 23mm, tubeless geeignet. Die Oberfläche ist gebürstet, Decals sind Wassertransfer und nicht so ohne weiteres ablösbar.
> Gewicht VR 930 Gramm, HR 1055 Gramm, zusammen also 1985 Gramm. Soweit für einen Enduro Satz in dieser Preisklasse i.O.


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Juli 2014)

Ich habe bisher nichts negatives gehört.


----------



## shutupandride (18. Dezember 2015)

der thread ist schon ein bisschen älter, aber vllt bekomme ich ja dennoch eine Antwort.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Hope Tech XC Felgen (Steifigkeit, Probleme beim Montieren der Reifen, usw.).
Finde die LR gut, habe nur Bedenken bzgl. der Kooperation von Hope mit Notubes, da ich befürchte, ich habe 
dann irgendwelche kack-notubes Felgen, die sauweich am HR (crest 29) sind und ich mir wieder halb die Finger brech
beim montieren der Reifen (crest 29), ... mit anderen Worten:
ist die Tech XC identisch mit den Notubes Felgen ?!
Danke vorab!


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Dezember 2015)

Die neuen Tech Felgen haben gar nix mit No Tubes zu tun. Ist eine völlig eigene Konstruktion. Bisher gab es keine Auffälligkeiten. Weder mit der Tech XC noch mit der Enduro oder SD. Reifenmontage war ebenso problemlos.
Wie steif die sind empfindet jeder anders. Kommt auf dein Bike an, Fahrergewicht und Fahrweise. Für XC, MA und lockere Touren gehen die soweit i.O.


----------



## shutupandride (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke Dir, das wollte ich hören.


----------



## Cab1.8 (1. Januar 2016)

Hi.

ich fahre meine Hoops (EVO Pro II mit Flow Ex) nun fast 2 1/2 Jahre, sowohl im Sommer, wie im Winter und bin begeistert.
Nichts hat geknackt, die Zentrierung war top (Speichenspannung habe ich nicht gemessen) und ist es nach wie vor.
Gefahren habe ich den LRS sowohl mit dem OMB Partriot im Gelände, wie auch auf dem OMB MSIsle in der Stadt.

Bisher habe ich außer ein wenig Reinigung nichts dran gemacht (Überlege aber ein Service machen zu lassen)...

Grüße


----------

